# xmas in Queretaro 2008



## ed hector (Oct 7, 2008)

I will be alone in Queretaro this christmas and would like to share the day with anyone else who is there. I am willing to have a christmas get together in my apartment or participate in any other way.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Christmas Eve is the important part of Christmas for Mexican families and there will be church services and lots of activity on the plazas in the evening. Christmas day will be very quiet. In fact, many Mexican families head for the beaches from Christmas to the New Year and many of the cities are much quieter than normal, making it a great time for foreigners to find hotels and uncrowded museums, archeological sites, etc. Perhaps, if you find a few like-minded people, you could take advantage of that to plan a Christmas sight-seeing adventure.


----------



## ed hector (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you for the information. I will consider what you have written. I will need to meet more expats in Queretaro or in the area. I am working on my apartment to get it ready for when we retire and will be in Queretaro without my family.


----------



## slsadventurer (Oct 12, 2008)

*alone in Queretaro*



ed hector said:


> I will be alone in Queretaro this christmas and would like to share the day with anyone else who is there. I am willing to have a christmas get together in my apartment or participate in any other way.


HI Ed Hector

Well I will also be here for Christmas not sure what I will be doing or if I will be alone but maybe we could talk about it. I have lived in this part of Mexico before so I do know people. My first year here I was invited to share Christmas with Mexican friends so you might be lucky like I was.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, slsadventurer. Perhaps you will be fortunate again and find a celebration to join.


----------



## slsadventurer (Oct 12, 2008)

I will be fortunate as I always have been but was thinking if Ed needed someone to talk to he could email me and maybe meet. I have had Christmas in 6 different countries now with friends from the world it is great fun. nice to talk to you RVGRINGO


----------



## ed hector (Oct 7, 2008)

slsadventurer said:


> HI Ed Hector
> 
> Well I will also be here for Christmas not sure what I will be doing or if I will be alone but maybe we could talk about it. I have lived in this part of Mexico before so I do know people. My first year here I was invited to share Christmas with Mexican friends so you might be lucky like I was.


Quote, I will be in Queretaro from the 18 of December to the 31. I will be working on my condo so contact me if you have time to meet. My condo is in El Centro. I have a phone if it is working: 44-22-69-33


----------



## slsadventurer (Oct 12, 2008)

*Xmas in Queretaro*



ed hector said:


> Quote, I will be in Queretaro from the 18 of December to the 31. I will be working on my condo so contact me if you have time to meet. My condo is in El Centro. I have a phone if it is working: 44-22-69-33


Hi Ed I will call you so you aren't here till Christmas time. I live here full time, came back after 6 years of traveling the world teaching ESL.


----------



## ed hector (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok. I am having a regular phone installed in my condo and I will sent that number to you.


----------

